# New lurker registration



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

I've just joined the forum after lurking for the best part of a year. Over the last few months my coffee making skills have gone from crap to something far better. I'm still a long way off what most of the folk here can do, but I'm kinda happy I'm producing something halfway decent now - and something that's way better than the muck from a lot of high street places!

Biggest change was the move from pre-ground to a proper grinder, and starting to weigh the input and output to get something I could repeat. It's all thanks to the brilliant info and people here that I now 'get it' and know what I'm trying to achieve. Best bonus is the wife has now been converted to coffee, so that should make any upgrades a bit smoother - which will be good as I'm itching to upgrade to a new machine soon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, what kit have you got now and what do you aspire to


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and glad to hear you have benefited from the information. Practice and perseverance pays dividends, enjoy your coffee.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello and a warm welcome from me. We'd all be interested to know about what equipment you're using, what drinks do you like to make and what beans do you prefer.

David


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Let me know when upgraditis strikes and I'll do you a great deal on a

New. Machine!

Andy


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks! I've got the original Gaggia Cubika (stainless steel one) which I've got a good way of working with and getting really nice coffee from. Bought an MC2 grinder last year from Happy Donkey.

I always said I wasn't changing the Cubika while it was capable of making better coffee than I could get out of it. Think I've finally got there.

Plan had always been to get a Classic. I've talked myself up to a Cherub though, and have gone as far as fitting a new cabinet on the wall in the kitchen to free up the worktop space for it!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a new Cherub for 630 delivered.....


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Andy, I've posted on your thread about a Brewtus. What could you do that for?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

1100 delivered for the dual boiler, 850 for single boiler


----------

